# BIRMINGHAM | Lunar Rise | 75m | 25 fl | App



## ComPurch (Aug 24, 2011)

So I don't get the thrill of running down my proposed zip wire from the top of Garden Hill to Duddeston Viaduct park?

Bugga! 

:nuts:


----------



## daniboy173 (Jan 20, 2016)

Erebus555 said:


> Garden Hill would never have been built whether it received planning permission or not. The council's pre-app comments in the D&A echo much of the concerns that were raised when the design went public. Interestingly, you can see that they weren't against the design necessarily, just the fact it was proposed for Digbeth. In the other options presented they consistently commented on how the proposals needed to relate to the context and they rarely did. This isn't a matter of the city council restricting Digbeth's growth and development, they're attempting to ensure that this growth is actually well-considered for the long term success of the area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good points, well made. Especially the last one. Digbeth has been talked up to be an area of outstanding character and potential, which is why it is such a kick in the teeth to see such a generic poor quality proposal. A point from earlier in the discussion was that the Birmingham market "isn't at the level to get quality proposals yet" (whilst I fully respect your opinion) this is in Digbeth, relatively on the door step of HS2, I'm sorry but if this location isn't qualifying for decent proposals then the whole city is in deep trouble. The location has prime potential for something ten times better than this.


----------



## Bureau des etrangers (Jan 17, 2009)

From the Post...

Chinese investors plan 25-storey apartment complex

What's Birmingham's track record with Chinese investment?


----------



## Develo (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm not sure if you guys are already aware but a planning application has been submitted for this project!!


----------



## Develo (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

^^ On the first page bro, thanks though


----------



## Develo (Nov 12, 2015)

ReissOmari said:


> ^^ On the first page bro, thanks though



I should have checked back to be fair, but I thought I'd hit gold mine when I saw this and Bristol street on the applications.


----------



## Bureau des etrangers (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Develo. :cheers:


----------



## Brum Knows Best (Mar 9, 2007)

Is this where currently have the Nissan an Renault dealerships ?


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes I think I saw somewhere that their lease runs out before the end of the year.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Develo said:


> I should have checked back to be fair, but I thought I'd hit gold mine when I saw this and Bristol street on the applications.


No problem, it happens to the best of us! Sefton is usually on it in no time you see, gives none of us a chance :lol: :lol:


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ early lunches :lol:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

sefton66 said:


> ^^ early lunches :lol:




Or not doing any work at all and using the works internet, lol. Come on guys, we all do it from time to time, he he he


----------



## CityHub (Jul 22, 2014)

It's getting built in 2018


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

Is it?


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dont take any notice.


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

I've noticed a few threads have been bumped this evening. I usually try not to comment. Sorry!!!


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

Nissan and Renault has been closed for several months.


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

ellbrown said:


> Nissan and Renault has been closed for several months.


Great news. IMO these car dealerships are some of the worst eye sores in any landscape. I hope that one day we'll see the Mercedes disappear from the edge of the jq by Camden street.

Anyway, does anybody know if there's been any progress with this?


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

It leaves TESLA and Peugeot in Digbeth, although Peugeot has lost part of the Bull Ring Trading Estate units they had to ScrewFix.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Mosleyan said:


> Great news. IMO these car dealerships are some of the worst eye sores in any landscape. I hope that one day we'll see the Mercedes disappear from the edge of the jq by Camden street.
> 
> Anyway, does anybody know if there's been any progress with this?


Mercedes put in a few app to have the site refurbished and its their flagship as far as I'm aware, don't think we'll be seeing them go any time soon, not a prime spot anyway.



ellbrown said:


> It leaves TESLA and Peugeot in Digbeth, although Peugeot has lost part of the Bull Ring Trading Estate units they had to ScrewFix.


Peugeot will be moving into the Citreon dealership that was subject to arson on Small Heath Highway once reopened.


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

This one should be due to come up in the next few planning meetings I would think.


----------



## DBadger (Mar 27, 2012)

> IMO these car dealerships are some of the worst eye sores in any landscape.


Half the architecture awards in Wolverhampton have been to car dealerships :lol:


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

DBadger said:


> Half the architecture awards in Wolverhampton have been to car dealerships :lol:


F**k me


----------



## daniboy173 (Jan 20, 2016)

That Merc garage is awesome. Yeh get rid of Peugeot etc but Mercedes brings a much needed class to the area. Need to keep this one.


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

daniboy173 said:


> That Merc garage is awesome. Yeh get rid of Peugeot etc but Mercedes brings a much needed class to the area. Need to keep this one.


Wow I didn't expect such a wave of fondness for the Mercedes garage.. Is it just because Mercedes cars are generally expensive and classy or do you think the actual building has some architectural merit? If it's the latter, then I should probably go there and try to see what you see...:nuts:


----------



## BhamBadger (Jun 4, 2016)

Mosleyan said:


> F**k me


To be fair, some of them are reasonably attractive!


----------



## daniboy173 (Jan 20, 2016)

Mosleyan said:


> Wow I didn't expect such a wave of fondness for the Mercedes garage.. Is it just because Mercedes cars are generally expensive and classy or do you think the actual building has some architectural merit? If it's the latter, then I should probably go there and try to see what you see...:nuts:




No its because Mercs are good cars?


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

BhamBadger said:


> To be fair, some of them are reasonably attractive!


Well I'm yet to see a such one, however I must admit that apart from the aforementioned few I can't bring any other to mind, at least not off the top of my head.


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

This goes in front of the committee on 18th January and has been recommended for approval subject to a S106 agreement.

More below:

https://www.insidermedia.com/inside...ed-for-major-flat-scheme-with-25-storey-tower


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

Approved 

I think the planning officer suggested that there are potentially other schemes in this area of this scale coming forward in the future.


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Approved subject to a s106. A lot of support for this development from the committee actually. Someone said it will improve the area considerably and will begin to "seed the area" in question, with Connaught, Smithfield & the tram to come.


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

SMUK86 said:


> Approved
> 
> I think the planning officer suggested that there are potentially other schemes in this area of this scale coming forward in the future.


Good news I assume they referring to cannuaght square and possibly Beorma unless other biggies in the pipeline for digbeth we don't know about....


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

The Axium and Holloway Head have had loads of amendments go in, both also owned by Court Collaboration, let's hope this one doesn't take the same route and we can get straight into it!

Great to see aprroved, Court Collaboration do have a good record.


----------



## Kingsheathen (Jan 17, 2012)

*Lunar Rise | Digbeth | Apartments | 25FL | 75m | Prop.*

Excellent news! So what does this look like now?

Like this?


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes I think that’s the final design, I thought the earlier designs looked better though unfortunately.


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

ReissOmari said:


> The Axium and Holloway Head have had loads of amendments go in, both also owned by Court Collaboration, let's hope this one doesn't take the same route and we can get straight into it!
> 
> Great to see aprroved, Court Collaboration do have a good record.


Did I not read court collaboration were planning a large scale 1200 plus unit scheme in Brum or did I imagine it ?


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

On their website no more details though


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

sefton66 said:


> On their website no more details though


Well it's sure to be a biggie with thst many units ....ears to the ground and eyes on the applications be good to see what comes of it.

In the meantime love this scheme hopefully more follow.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Ppmb80 said:


> Did I not read court collaboration were planning a large scale 1200 plus unit scheme in Brum or did I imagine it ?


Correct! I had a few guesses, Lancaster Circus - and then the student towers came, then at a stretch the FGF Factories - then Snow Hill Wharf came! It can't be Great Charles Street as we know MODA and Sterling have plans there. I don't think it would be Smithfield, its too far away. 

I have no clue where it could be. Monaco, Kent Street, Skinner Lane (Hurst Street) all crossed out too.


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

ReissOmari said:


> Correct! I had a few guesses, Lancaster Circus - and then the student towers came, then at a stretch the FGF Factories - then Snow Hill Wharf came! It can't be Great Charles Street as we know MODA and Sterling have plans there. I don't think it would be Smithfield, its too far away.
> 
> I have no clue where it could be. Monaco, Kent Street, Skinner Lane (Hurst Street) all crossed out too.


There website states coming soon and 1230 units so hopefully we hear soon.....surely anything of tgat size will have a tower ...


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ppmb80 said:


> There website states coming soon and 1230 units so hopefully we hear soon.....surely anything of tgat size will have a tower ...


It was updated with ‘coming soon’ about 6 months ago. The last update they did on it was a couple of months ago on there updating the information on Axium and Lunar Rise.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Ppmb80 said:


> There website states coming soon and 1230 units so hopefully we hear soon.....surely anything of tgat size will have a tower ...


Well I compared it against Manchester's Owen Street on another thread, Owen Street has 1500 units spread over 4 towers, all over 100m, 1 at 200m - so surely unless its a huge site, like Connaught Square, we'll see some sort of large tower(s) with 1250 units.


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

Well hopefully news in the first half of this year and hopefully some decent density but as for the site god only knows !!


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Ppmb80 said:


> Well hopefully news in the first half of this year and hopefully some decent density but as for the site god only knows !!


Agreed, as SMUK said they've updated their website, there was a Leeds Scheme which has now vanished, and a scheme in Birmingham that was 306 units which has also gone, but The Axium has 306 units so I think it may have been a mistake, regardless great to see the 1250 scheme still on their website.


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

ReissOmari said:


> Agreed, as SMUK said they've updated their website, there was a Leeds Scheme which has now vanished, and a scheme in Birmingham that was 306 units which has also gone, but The Axium has 306 units so I think it may have been a mistake, regardless great to see the 1250 scheme still on their website.


Exciting times god knows how many other schemes are in the pipeline we dont know about with other companies too...

Agree on this one though if it's still on now after many updates it's clearly on the cards ....


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Someone on SSC suggested that the Bull Ring Trading Estate could be a site to hold over 1200 homes. You would expect some towers on a site like that but I couldn't see much above thirty/thirty five storeys there.

The Court Collaboration site does say it's a residential site but I hope they're not referring to 1230 student bedrooms.


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

RalphGuy said:


> Someone on SSC suggested that the Bull Ring Trading Estate could be a site to hold over 1200 homes. You would expect some towers on a site like that but I couldn't see much above thirty/thirty five storeys there.
> 
> The Court Collaboration site does say it's a residential site but I hope they're not referring to 1230 student bedrooms.


Fingers crossed it's PRS !

Interesting plot you mention if this isn't for them then someone else will build big there.

I don't think people have yet realised the scale of what's about to happen in Brum over the next 10 years with hs2 and commonwealth....thr momentum is starting ...


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

RalphGuy said:


> Someone on SSC suggested that the Bull Ring Trading Estate could be a site to hold over 1200 homes. You would expect some towers on a site like that but I couldn't see much above thirty/thirty five storeys there.
> 
> The Court Collaboration site does say it's a residential site but I hope they're not referring to 1230 student bedrooms.


Yes, when it changed hands in Oct I mentioned it as a possibility as that aren’t that many other obvious sites it could be. To fit 1230 into that space would be challenging though as I posted up a size comparison and I think it was smaller than the Connaught Sq site that is circa 840 units and from memory I think the site is more similar in size to Lunar with circa 500 units on it. 

Other suggestions at the time were Five Ways Tower, Lancaster Circus and Great Charles St (which are both now gone) or one of those pieces of land by where HS2 is going to be.


----------



## B78 (Dec 7, 2017)

Fantastic news for Lunar Rise, once this and Connaught is complete this side of Digbeth high street will look a very different place. There’s plenty of empty (albeit much smaller) plots on the other side of the road for potential development.

The 1230 unit location is wracking my brains, Digbeth is the only obvious places they could be to me. I’ll throw out the potential for Typhoo Wharf (including by everything inside the square of Bordesley, Pickford, Fazeley and New Canal Streets).


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

https://www.insidermedia.com/insider/midlands/green-light-for-major-digbeth-apartment-scheme


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anyone ever thought the 1230 scheme could be at remaining plots on east side locks or arena central perhaps?


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

sefton66 said:


> Has anyone ever thought the 1230 scheme could be at remaining plots on east side locks or arena central perhaps?


Somewhere around where the HS2 site is going to be seems the most logical. Arena Central is fully owned by Miller Developments isn’t it? So unless they have sold off part of the plot where Bridge Street is, where the 14/28 FL apartment proposal was and the corner office proposal opposite the Hyatt it seems unlikely?


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Depends on what you mean by Eastside Locks? If you mean the area covered on the EL website, then no. If you mean the wider area to Curzon Street, then yes.

As for Arena Central, SMUK's right in that Miller would have to have sold off the three plots on Bridge St and then they'd have to be all thirty to forty storey towers which I think would be unlikely there. 

My guess is that the site will be Digbeth or Eastside, unless it is actually a student scheme.


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

No reason they won’t sell up or become development partners to deliver the scheme and develop a vacant plot


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

Also this seems to have been missed....



> *Construction company ISG will start building work later this year.*


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

sefton66 said:


> No reason they won’t sell up or become development partners to deliver the scheme and develop a vacant plot




True but can you really see three residential towers, all around thirty to forty storeys, along that side of Bridge Street. I personally can't. Maybe one or even two but not three.


----------



## nigeman (Oct 3, 2007)

ReissOmari said:


> It can't be Great Charles Street as we know MODA and Sterling have plans there.


^^
But we haven't heard anything concrete about Moda purchasing Great Charles Street have we? ..and Sterling haven't delivered on this to date, or the planned office scheme behind Lloyd House.
I'm betting on the Great Charles Street site for a 40+ storey tower from Court Collaboration.


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

https://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/watch-heres-new-25-storey-14174656


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

RalphGuy said:


> True but can you really see three residential towers, all around thirty to forty storeys, along that side of Bridge Street. I personally can't. Maybe one or even two but not three.


Why not? 

60m tower by Hyatt ~16 fl with two other towers by linked blocks rising in height to the lowest point of land of the site I don’t see why not?

The 28 floor and 14 floor block had 412 units on 2 plots could easily bump up to 1230 over the 3 plots and taller blocks


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

SMUK86 said:


> https://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/watch-heres-new-25-storey-14174656


Woow I was quite sceptical about the whole scheme up until now, but having just seen the video and the whole scheme in detail, I absolutely love it. Brilliant, can't wait to see the spades in the ground!!:banana:


----------



## ROYAL BLUE (Dec 22, 2004)

SMUK86 said:


> https://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/watch-heres-new-25-storey-14174656


Love this Video, The Potential for Digbeth High Street in years to come is exciting.

Towers looming at both ends over a double width boulevard, lined by projects like Connaught and this on one side and the Custard Factory on the other.

With Trams added in too.

:cheers:


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

nigeman said:


> ^^
> *But we haven't heard anything concrete about Moda purchasing Great Charles Street have we?* ..and Sterling haven't delivered on this to date, or the planned office scheme behind Lloyd House.
> I'm betting on the Great Charles Street site for a 40+ storey tower from Court Collaboration.


Company Incorporated on 7 June 2017

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10806927 

So we may see a 40+ Storey tower, but from MODA


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Also, this blank wall on the side facing the City tells me we could see something on that corner plot, its currently a Enterprise Rental building.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

sefton66 said:


> Why not?
> 
> *60m tower by Hyatt ~16 fl with two other towers by linked blocks rising in height to the lowest point of land of the site I don’t see why not?
> 
> *The 28 floor and 14 floor block had 412 units on 2 plots could easily bump up to 1230 over the 3 plots and taller blocks





Okay, fair enough, that's a possibility. I can see what you mean, maybe it's Arena Central.

Mind you, I think we've hijacked this thread and it's probably better if these posts are transferred to the Official Birmingham Thread.


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

RalphGuy said:


> Okay, fair enough, that's a possibility. I can see what you mean, maybe it's Arena Central.
> 
> Mind you, I think we've hijacked this thread and it's probably better if these posts are transferred to the Official Birmingham Thread.


The planned residential at east side locks is about 1.5x the plot size as east side locks student block, whack a tall or two on there and smaller shoulder blocks you’d get to 1230 easily too


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

Confirmation of isg appointment and summer start on site :banana:

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...lunar-rise-trio-of-resi-towers-in-birmingham/


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

^^

And on the Birmingham Post

https://www.birminghampost.co.uk/business/business-news/watch-heres-new-25-storey-14174656



> Chinese developers have been given the green light to build a 25-storey tower block on Digbeth High Street.
> 
> The striking tower is part of the wider Lunar Rise scheme to build 517 apartments on the former Renault car dealership site.
> 
> ...


----------



## B78 (Dec 7, 2017)

I hope for the sake of the development alongside Digbeth this is the start of other talls being built in the area on top of what we already know. This tower will look out of place if its the only one between the top of Digbeth and town.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

B78 said:


> I hope for the sake of the development alongside Digbeth this is the start of other talls being built in the area on top of what we already know. This tower will look out of place if its the only one between the top of Digbeth and town.


And what a co-incidence that most of the nightlife in Digbeth will be shutting up shop, loads of new flats start getting built over the road. Not that im saying anything dodgy is going on or anything, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

B78 said:


> I hope for the sake of the development alongside Digbeth this is the start of other talls being built in the area on top of what we already know. This tower will look out of place if its the only one between the top of Digbeth and town.


Looks like we're getting a 27 storey tower with Connaught square, at least one 42 storey tower in Smithfield, and it looks like Beorma is making comeback. And I'm sure we'll see other proposals too so that's a last thing i'd worry about!:banana:


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

Not seen this render before.


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

That looks better...


----------



## citywatcher01 (Jun 17, 2016)

agree that looks smart


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

Agreed again looks really good there...hope this is the start of many in digbeth


----------



## Billsmothers (Apr 24, 2015)

Brum X said:


> And what a co-incidence that most of the nightlife in Digbeth will be shutting up shop, loads of new flats start getting built over the road. Not that im saying anything dodgy is going on or anything, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I think Birmingham is perfectly capable of screwing things up without seeing the bigger picture.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Billsmothers said:


> I think Birmingham is perfectly capable of screwing things up without seeing the bigger picture.


Well if Digbeth just becomes another housing estate then yes i agree Birmingham would have well and truly screwed up. Digbeth should be a place in Brum for Alternative Arts/Culture and nightlife to thrive together with a place where people want to live side by side.


----------



## nigeman (Oct 3, 2007)

Love that evening visual, I hope those trees make it into the actual development and that other developments copy it. We could then have the beginnings of a southern gateway "boulevard" entrance into the city


----------



## Ppmb80 (Jul 30, 2015)

Brum X said:


> Well if Digbeth just becomes another housing estate then yes i agree Birmingham would have well and truly screwed up. Digbeth should be a place in Brum for Alternative Arts/Culture and nightlife to thrive together with a place where people want to live side by side.


....and will almost certainly become that place :yes:


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't remember that bit at the back of the tower??


----------



## BlackCountryAl (May 16, 2013)

nigeman said:


> I hope those trees make it into the actual development and that other developments copy it.


I'd like those trees to replace the one down New Street.


----------



## djay (Jan 8, 2008)

nigeman said:


> Love that evening visual, I hope those trees make it into the actual development and that other developments copy it. We could then have the beginnings of a southern gateway "boulevard" entrance into the city


They won’t be if they are on public land. From memory there isn’t much pavement here to put trees in that wouldn’t be public land.


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Sandblast said:


> Not seen this render before.


Sandblast, you can post all the pretty pictures you want here and in the City thread time and time again and claim this is what we're getting, but I'm afraid we are not getting this. I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you haven't read the application in full. It was just a pre-app visual they decided not to go with & it's since evolved into what we're actually getting.

Here's the same thing as your pic but in daylight









What we're actually getting


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Ahh, I was thinking that rear extension looked new


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

PerpetualBrum said:


> Sandblast, you can post all the pretty pictures you want here and in the City thread time and time again and claim this is what we're getting, but I'm afraid we are not getting this. I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you haven't read the application in full. It was just a pre-app visual they decided not to go with & it's since evolved into what we're actually getting.
> 
> Here's the same thing as your pic but in daylight
> 
> ...


I just accidentally came across the image .... hadn't seen it before .... and thought it was new.

I suppose we'll really know what we're getting soon enough. Thanks for the reprimand. 


Probably time I gave this up for a bit. See you later in the year. :goodbye:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Sandblast said:


> I just accidentally came across the image .... hadn't seen it before .... and thought it was new.
> 
> I suppose we'll really know what we're getting soon enough. Thanks for the reprimand.
> 
> ...


Its good to have a rest Sandblast, this stuff does my head in sometimes.

I will look after the Birmingham page on the City Compilations thread for you, but come back soon if you are indeed having a break from SSC for a bit.

:cheers:


----------



## joshwebb (Jan 6, 2010)

People shouldn't feel the need to take a break from ssc. Such a shame.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

joshwebb said:


> People shouldn't feel the need to take a break from ssc. Such a shame.


I think its a good thing, it does no harm. You can come back all nice and re-freshed and ready to go.


----------



## Bureau des etrangers (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ Plus when you come back after a longer absence it does seem like a lot more going on and that things have progressed loads. As opposed to coming on most days and it seeming fairly quiet.


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Lunar Rise got officially launched in Shanghai last night ...


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

An article on the PGC Capital website from October last year said that they were hoping to start on site early 2018, subject to planning approval.

Hopefully, a start isn't too far away then.


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

RalphGuy said:


> An article on the PGC Capital website from October last year said that they were hoping to start on site early 2018, subject to planning approval.
> 
> Hopefully, a start isn't too far away then.


When the app was approved few months ago, they said that construction would start in the summer


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Mosleyan said:


> When the app was approved few months ago, *they said that construction would start in the summer*





(Gets diary, turns to 1st June, pencils in 'Lunar Rise construction start').


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

RalphGuy said:


> (Gets diary, turns to 1st June, pencils in 'Lunar Rise construction start').


So are you one of these people Ralph who likes to be on time, i bet you arrive with seconds to spare :lol:


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Brum X said:


> So are you one of these people Ralph who likes to be on time, i bet you arrive with seconds to spare :lol:




No, I'm always late.



It's others I expect to be on time. :lol:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

RalphGuy said:


> No, I'm always late.
> 
> 
> 
> It's others I expect to be on time. :lol:


LOVE IT

I had a sneeky feeling you were going to say that. :lol:


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

The top floors of the taller element look great, really hope they pull it off.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

I emailed pgc fund about the start of Lunar Rise and they have responded saying that currently, the programme of build for the development is Q3 2018 to Q3 2021.

So, all being well, we'll see this start late Summer.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Get it down! :banana:



> Application Number *2018/03255/PA*
> Application Type Demolition Determination
> Site Address 75-80 High Street Digbeth Birmingham B12 0LL
> Proposal *Application for Prior Notification for proposed demolition of existing building*


Demolition starts 4th June and will last 10-12 weeks

S Evans Demolition.


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Proposed demo commencement: 4th of June. Blimey


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

It's all happening so fast, someone get me a paper bag:cripes:


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

Mosleyan said:


> It's all happening so fast, someone get me a paper bag:cripes:




That how props companies get it done


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hasaandoo said:


> That how props companies get it done


Yes this should be the norm really, the general lack of urgency with most projects is one of the most frustrating things.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome news


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

SMUK86 said:


> Yes this should be the norm really, the general lack of urgency with most projects is one of the most frustrating things.




Totally agree with you they should get it done ASAP no pissing about and move onto the next one. Time is money


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

*RIP*



PerpetualBrum said:


> Proposed demo commencement: 4th of June. Blimey


Not long to go folks, who is going tomorrow to see if it has started, LOL


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

Brum X said:


> Not long to go folks, who is going tomorrow to see if it has started, LOL




Can’t wait


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

Didn't see anything happening there from the bus earlier. So don't think any demolition has started yet?


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

ellbrown said:


> Didn't see anything happening there from the bus earlier. So don't think any demolition has started yet?


I knew Ell would be one of the first on the scene, he he he :lol:


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I only caught a glimpse from the bus yesterday, and I wasn't looking today! The same as nothing happening at Connaught Square other than all that graffiti over the shiny Seven Capital hoardings!


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing today. Well, they need to strip inside fist before we see the building come down.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

ReissOmari said:


> Nothing today. Well, they need to strip inside fist before we see the building come down.


I think we are all getting abit impatient tbh as there isnt much NEW news flying around so we are looking at our existing projects to keep our juices flowing.


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

They're on day two of a 10/12 week demolition programme. Let's give them time


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

> Application Number *2018/04786/PA*
> Application Type Discharge of Condition (Published to Web)
> Site Address 75-80 High Street Digbeth Birmingham B12 0LL
> Proposal *Application to determine the details for condition numbers 1 (investigation for archaeological observation and recording), 2 (contamination remediation scheme), 8 (submission of a drainage scheme), 10 (extraction and odour control details to the centralised heat network system), 14 (noise insulation ), 15 (ventilation details), 21 (wind mitigation measures), 23 (construction employment plan), 24 (sample materials), 28 (air quality management plan), 30 (amended car park layout) and part discharge condition number 22 (construction method statement/management plan) attached to planning approval 2017/07207/P*A


https://eplanning.birmingham.gov.uk...lorer/SiteFiles/Skins/Birmingham/Menus/PL.xml


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Anybody been past recently or does Brum X need to walk up Digbeth High Street ? 


*Brum X always a hard working forumer when activity is around.*


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

I felt restless and needed to go for a walk and have a nosey but nothing yet dudes, however they have put metal railings all around the site so cant be long now.


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

The metal fences have been there for a few months, usually notice them from the bus. Plus all the graffiti! Occasionally the bus inspectors check tickets on buses here!


----------



## Bureau des etrangers (Jan 17, 2009)

There was a launch event meal for this at the Council house Banqueting Suite either last night or the night before. Catering from Wing Wah, Looked like an attempt to attract further Chinese investment.


----------



## Typhoon2000 (Apr 11, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling the independent arts and creative scene will end up moving to Hockley?...


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

Any news on demolition?


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

Typhoon2000 said:


> Why do I get the feeling the independent arts and creative scene will end up moving to Hockley?...


Whilst I think the creative/bohemian atmosphere of Digbeth will move out (bar expensive traditional units remaining for nostalgia) as the city evolves, I can only ever see it moving south.

These types have traditionally lived in the south of the city, edged out of places such as Moseley and Edgbaston and into Kings Heath/Stirchley. Selly Oak too will always have that feel due to the Uni and massive student ratio.

Balsall Heath would be my bet to take over the role of Digbeth and it would be perfect too. An area rich in diversity, with fantastic architecture, overlooking the city and sitting perfectly between Moseley, Edgbaston and the City core. With the right investment, suitable tenants and some careful development Balsall Heath could be hipster central! - a cocktail of cricket fans, artists, students, Real Ale subscribers and balti connoisseurs.


----------



## Fenton1 (Mar 15, 2017)

The half of Digbeth to the N of the high street really should be retained / developed as the bohemian quarter. It will be of far more value to the city in the long run than replacing it all with flats for London commuters etc. Need a mixed solution. It's what would make Birmingham stand out, boost tourism etc. Perfect spot for C4 as someone said also. Creative industries are great for the economy and retaining young people. This all goes right back to Parkinson Rpt.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Hasaandoo said:


> Any news on demolition?


Just popping up the road to see, be back in 20 mins.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Nope, nothing as of yet apart from the graffiti artists have got inside, LOL

Didnt take them long.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Surprise surprise. The developer doesn't start on the given date. It's pointless reading too much in to the dates they give.


Anyway. cheers for checking X.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

RalphGuy said:


> Surprise surprise. The developer doesn't start on the given date. It's pointless reading too much in to the dates they give.
> 
> 
> Anyway. cheers for checking X.


No worries Ralph, just doing my bit for the forum.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope they hurry up though as this part of Digbeth/Deritend is looking a mess and a key gateway into the city centre. This is all boarded up with weeds growing, Peugeot next door is closed with also weeds starting to grow and no doubt a window or two will be smashed in over the next few months. And then we have the Rainbow now starting to gradually get wrecked by vandals with windows smashed and other windows boarded up and then finally you havce all that fire damaged pile of S-it that has just been left as a pile of S-it for around 3 years now and nobody gives a damn. 

Lets just keep having visitors to our city who arrive by the X1 bus from the airport to see all this mess for themselves. God knows what they are thinking, are they arriving into Birmingham or Bagdhadhno:


----------



## markmcd1976 (Oct 25, 2007)

With all the rubbish on the A45 they will think another tornado has just passed through.


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

https://www.propertyweek.com/market...nar-rise-resi-led-development/5097520.article

Nothing we didn't already know but at least we now know they're exploring other avenues



> PGC entered the market in 2015 with an announcement that it would invest £600m in the UK on behalf of Chinese high-net-worth individuals and state-owned and listed companies. Jewel Court, the 77-unit luxury residential scheme in Birmingham’s Jewellery Quarter, opened in September 2017 and was its first development in the UK.
> 
> Now it has turned its attention to its second residential scheme, Lunar Rise, this time in Digbeth – part of the city that is undergoing widespread regeneration.
> 
> ...


----------



## rotundazag (Jan 11, 2015)

I just hope this isn’t more waffle like Beorma & we actually see something happen as we wanna see Lunar Rise!


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

rotundazag said:


> I just hope this isn’t more waffle like Beorma & we actually see something happen as we wanna see Lunar Rise!




I see what you did there  but yer I want these two towers up ASAP!


----------



## nigeman (Oct 3, 2007)

rotundazag said:


> I just hope this isn’t more waffle like Beorma & we actually see something happen as we wanna see Lunar Rise!


^^
Never mind those two, for me the real catalyst for Digbeth "rising" is the long awaited Connaught Square...where is that damn planning okay, been near to a year now since the revised application went in? :bash:


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

nigeman said:


> ^^
> 
> Never mind those two, for me the real catalyst for Digbeth "rising" is the long awaited Connaught Square...where is that damn planning okay, been near to a year now since the revised application went in? :bash:




Connaught square I almost forgot about that when are they actually starting on that


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

S Evan's and Sons Demolition have arrived on site. :banana:


Lunar Rise | Digbeth | Demolition by metrogogo, on Flickr


Lunar Rise | Digbeth | Demolition by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## joshwebb (Jan 6, 2010)

We might see construction start this year then!


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Beat me to it arghhh

Hopefully we'll see some more machinery on site very soon! Good to see portacabins popping up though.


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

:banana:


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

finallllyyyyyyyyy let get this goinggggg


----------



## Bureau des etrangers (Jan 17, 2009)

Hasaandoo said:


> Connaught square I almost forgot about that when are they actually starting on that


I honestly forget this one too. Even when driving past the site I'm sometimes convinced that's how it's meant to look.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Bureau des etrangers said:


> I honestly forget this one too. Even when driving past the site I'm sometimes convinced that's how it's meant to look.


With Seven Capitals work ethic, I have no doubts about Connought Square, it'll get out the ground. Maybe not this year, but we will see it happen!


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

Internal stripping is now under way.



Bus drivers always hanging about outside!



Those tags didn't last long!



Hasta la Vista Renault and Nissan, hello Lunar Rise!


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

ellbrown said:


> Bus drivers always hanging about outside


They must have a nest nearby! 

No really, excellent news. This is one of my favourite developments taking off right now, another garage down!


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

Sometimes the inspectors are there too.

What about Peugeot?


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

ellbrown said:


> Sometimes the inspectors are there too.
> 
> What about Peugeot?


Peugeot have moved to Small Heath A45 site, I believe the Bull Ring Estate where they used to be was sold on some months back, I assume we'll see a project here in the future. another tall hopefully. 

I work with someone whos brother works there, and he told me he was told apartments would be going up that's why they moved out, probably true tbh.


----------



## doggadogdog (Jan 15, 2008)

Big Digger spotted nibbling away at the rear of the building this morning.


Nissan Renault Digbeth by doggadogdog, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Internal rip-out seems complete now started to tear down the large canopy that covered part of the outside car sales area.


Lunar Rise by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## doggadogdog (Jan 15, 2008)

First part of main structure has been removed this morning. Fingers crossed we will soon the back of this Digbeth carbuncle.

Nissan Demo - Lunar Rise by doggadogdog, on Flickr


----------



## Bureau des etrangers (Jan 17, 2009)

And more importantly that construction work begins soon after.


----------



## Kingsheathen (Jan 17, 2012)

I’ve heard a rumour that the contractor and the developer weren’t able to agree a price. Now the developer has to go back to the market and try and find a contractor who can build it for the right price (which means cheaper).


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

Kingsheathen said:


> I’ve heard a rumour that the contractor and the developer weren’t able to agree a price. Now the developer has to go back to the market and try and find a contractor who can build it for the right price (which means cheaper).


Where did you hear that rumour, Kingsheathen?


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic.


----------



## nigeman (Oct 3, 2007)

Kingsheathen said:


> I’ve heard a rumour that the contractor and the developer weren’t able to agree a price. Now the developer has to go back to the market and try and find a contractor who can build it for the right price (which means cheaper).


^^
Saw the pics and thought at last, then I saw this and my optimism drained away..typical


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Kingsheathen said:


> I’ve heard a rumour that the contractor and the developer weren’t able to agree a price. Now the developer has to go back to the market and try and find a contractor who can build it for the right price (which means cheaper).







Well let's hope it is just a rumour.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

RalphGuy said:


> Well let's hope it is just a rumour.


Exactly, stay positive folks.

Sometimes things wont go to plan, that is how it is in a money driven world.


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

If it’s true then a start this year would be unlikely hno: I thought that as long we got starts on this, Kent St, 103 and MODA this year it would make up for a year with no significant apps.


----------



## doggadogdog (Jan 15, 2008)

Upper deck ramp almost gone now.

Lunar Rising by doggadogdog, on Flickr


----------



## Guilbert53 (Oct 21, 2009)

Append removed


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

5 days since the update above.. No waiting around here!

This is how we're looking tonight.


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

It's going down fast. Sure from the bus this morning most of that building was still standing, then later half of it was gone!


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

Might be nothing left by tomorrow or the weekend.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

A word of caution. I emailed the developer back in April about construction and they emailed back almost instantly with dates.


I emailed them again a week or two ago about actual construction starting and they haven't responded.


Now it may be that they're busy or can't be bothered or whatever but it may also tie in with Kingsheathen's post about them needing a new contractor.


Hopefully they just can't be ar5ed to respond and everything is A-Okay.


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Two-pronged attack of the muncher crunchers.

Lunar Rise by metrogogo, on Flickr


Lunar Rise by metrogogo, on Flickr


Lunar Rise by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Imagine waiting for a bus in that bus stop, you'd be soaked :lol: I'm shocked they haven't closed the pavement actually.


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

The bus inspectors will have to go somewhere else for now, and the bus drivers that used to hang around here!

It's not completely gone.


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Has anyone heard any news about whether a contractor is on board?


----------



## rotundazag (Jan 11, 2015)

^^ https://www.constructionenquirer.co...lunar-rise-trio-of-resi-towers-in-birmingham/


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Are they still on board though?


----------



## JayPeeDee (Jan 27, 2007)

Seems a tad strange they haven't closed the pavement. Looks a bit too close for comfort to me...


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

If the construction work doesn't commence soon, at least this will make a great site for the St Patrick's Day Festival (maybe a stage, bars, funfair etc..)


----------



## Fidget808 (Mar 16, 2016)

This looks like a really unprofessional demo job to me. In some of those photos the structure has clearly been left in a dangerous condition over night with huge risk of uncontrolled collapse. And the site isn't exactly secure, particularly with it's proximity to the highway. I'm guessing they went with the "Cheap guy"!


----------



## Bureau des etrangers (Jan 17, 2009)

I did think it looked rather precarious in places. A fence with some green netting isn't going to stop a huge boulder from rolling onto the pavement or into the road.


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

Fidget808 said:


> This looks like a really unprofessional demo job to me. In some of those photos the structure has clearly been left in a dangerous condition over night with huge risk of uncontrolled collapse. And the site isn't exactly secure, particularly with it's proximity to the highway. I'm guessing they went with the "Cheap guy"!


Similarly I'm watching Edgbaston House get munched as I type, and I'm convinced it's not safe (or left safe during downtime). 

Throughout the job there's been massive chunks falling off making the ground shudder and creating large dust clouds, much to the displeasure of all the car owners parked nearby (and I'm sure the residents particularly during the warm weather!)


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

Munching away with a excavator! And spraying water at it at the same time. And Enterprise Rent a Car is still open next door!


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Fidget808 said:


> This looks like a really unprofessional demo job to me. In some of those photos the structure has clearly been left in a dangerous condition over night with huge risk of uncontrolled collapse. And the site isn't exactly secure, particularly with it's proximity to the highway. I'm guessing they went with the "Cheap guy"!


They do have previous. Only last year Mr Boss Man pleaded guilty for 'safety breaches' & got sentenced when a worker lost his arms. 

"Pick us, we're cheap. We need this job to rebuild our crumbling reputation"


----------



## Fidget808 (Mar 16, 2016)

PerpetualBrum said:


> They do have previous. Only last year Mr Boss Man pleaded guilty for 'safety breaches' & got sentenced when a worker lost his arms.
> 
> "Pick us, we're cheap. We need this job to rebuild our crumbling reputation"


Blimey, that may explain things then......


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Perhaps the rumours are true and the contractor has pulled out after disagreeing over construction costs. Does anyone have any solid info on this?


----------



## Kingsheathen (Jan 17, 2012)

RalphGuy said:


> Perhaps the rumours are true and the contractor has pulled out after disagreeing over construction costs. Does anyone have any solid info on this?




I don’t have solid info but a friend works for a construction company. They were asked to price this scheme because the current planned contractor (ISG?) couldn’t get the build costs down to what the developer required. 

The company my friend works for started pricing the scheme and they couldn’t build it any cheaper either. 

I suppose the developer either gets ISG to build it at the higher costs and they except a lower profit and therefore more risk, or they value engineer the f*ck out of it!


----------

